# Tempcast 0 disappeared?



## Samutz (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw the news post about Tempcast 0 and decided I would download it later, but now it's gone. What happened to it?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 26, 2008)

Gone due to anal-ness


----------



## JPH (Jun 26, 2008)

There were some disagreements between the Tempcast members and it was removed.


----------



## Samutz (Jun 26, 2008)

They waited all this time to disagree?
It was announced months ago:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=613...st&p=789441
I would assume the members would have known it was planned all this time.


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 26, 2008)

That long ago?


----------



## sfunk (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm guessing that these back-room shenanigans are what delayed the release thus far and that they've only resurfaced now. Then again, I have little to no connection with the tempcast crew nor the admins.


----------



## JPH (Jun 26, 2008)

Let's not get into it. None of you folks' or my business. Let the Tempcast team handle it.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 26, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> They waited all this time to disagree?
> It was announced months ago:
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=613...st&p=789441
> I would assume the members would have known it was planned all this time.


Little was the one who had the problem.

Its nobodies else's business I guess.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jun 26, 2008)

I saw that Little had some disagreements with it....I wonder what happened...

Well, nevermind that......Hopefully, they'll figure it out..


----------



## pilotwangs (Jun 26, 2008)

Aww,i only listened to about 5 minutes of it...


----------

